# LJ is 14 today!



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Today is Lady Jane's 14th Birthday! She really hates hats (she does have 2 ears):










She had two bouts of Vestibular Syndrome last Spring. I didn't think she'd make it to 14. 

We're going to McDonald's for a double hamburger and then to the cemetery to visit her original mom and dad.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Have a super duper happy day LJ!!!!!!! And enjoy your burger--you sure deserve it!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

* <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 20pt'> <span style="color: #FFCCCC">You look so young!!!
A very HAPPY 14th BIRTHDAY DEAR LJ ...
... May you have many more!!! 
I love your pretty birthday hat!!!</span> </span> </span> *


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday LJ


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Happy Birthday LJ. 

I needed a boost today and you gave it to me. Just keep truckin on there pretty girl. Tell your momma that for heaven sake you are 14 years old and have EARNED the right not to wear silly birthday hats. You poor girl. She need to put it on and post a picture on the web, fair is only fair. 

Have fun at Micky D's

Val


----------



## mej0620 (Jul 1, 2007)

What a wonderful day you've planned! Happy Birthday, LJ!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Happy Birthday LJ, you look wonderful!!! Sounds like your going to have a great day with your Mom. Enjoy that double cheeseburger and maybe you can even get an ice cream-McD's has a good ice cream.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, awesome!!!!







pretty girl!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh you gorgeous girl - just look at you in your birthday hat! Happy birthday LJ!!!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

LJ!!! She looks great









Michaela


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Lady Jane looks lovely as usual!







Happy Birthday, beautiful, sweet, lovely girl! May the McDonalds go down well!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday, LJ!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Happy Birthday LJ. She looks wonderful and quite happy. Bet she loved her Mickey D's.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I promised LJ no more goofy hats! We had a good day. She chased a cat on our walk before dinner and now she's snoozing.

I attribute her longevity to all the help I've gotten on this board and her two guardian angels.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh my LJ, you are very pretty, even in such a silly hat!!









Joanne, you've done such a great job with her, hope you both had a good day


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

14, WOW!









LJ!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm with you LJ, bite Mommy for putting that ridiculous hat on you
















you beautiful ol' gal!!!!








to all of you for getting to 14!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Hope you had a wonderful Birthday, Lady Jane! Here's to many more!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy birthday beautiful girl, 14.. superb! 

Many healthy, happy, exciting, relaxing days ahead for you is my birthday wish.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

FANTASTIC! I LOVE HER!


----------

